# Bulking for Endomorphs



## Mugatu (May 6, 2009)

I am an endomorph starting my first bulk. I have read elsewhere that bulking if you are a true endo can be difficult due to your body's natural tendancy to store fat easily... and was recommended to help combat this was to restrict amount of carbs and increase fats. Also to eat carbs only at breakfast and pre/post workout times.

Does anyone have any exerience with the above? At the moment the only carbs I'm taking in are oats at breakfast, and pre/PWO. Trying to get plenty of good fats in the rest of the time (eggs, etc)


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes do that. I would say that i am between endo/meso. I found too many carbs throughout the day resulted in to greater fat gain. Carb timing as you have suggested is a good idea.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

What's the best way to include good fast in a diet? (Add a boiled egg to rice etc .. ?) I don't think I'm getting anywhere near enough.


----------



## acelikethunder (Jul 13, 2009)

im an endo/meso and bulk easy .i would say dont bulk to much or you might find it hard to lean up .its taken me years to learn my metabolism, anyway keep carbs high and protein high about 1g per pound of body weight .might be worth getting a body builders nutrition book to learn . good luck


----------

